# APC Main: Please re-install performance center



## pez3188 (Jun 24, 2008)

I get that message on my desktop each time I restart my computer. I have no clue what a performance center is. Is this something I should correct? I have an Acer Pentium with 3.00 Ghz GB of Ram. Can't tell you much more than that about it. Every so often I also find that Internet Explorer has to shut down when I'm in the middle of a project. Very annoying. I'd appreciate your suggestions.
Len


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome.

Do you have anything installed from this company?

http://www.ascentive.com/

Perhaps something like Speedscan Pro?

If so, please remove it using Add/Remove programs. This is crapware.

If you cannot find anything then please start here and follow the instructions.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...pdated-important-read-before-posting-log.html

If you cannot complete any of the Steps, *simply move on to the next one* - remember to let the Analyst know about this when you post your logs.

*Do not post your logs back in this thread - follow the guidance in the above link!*

Please note that the Security Forum is always busy, so I would ask for your patience while waiting for a reply.


----------



## uknowedt (Feb 20, 2009)

i am having the same problem and the link you have doesnt work. where should i go about this problem


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you mean the link to ascentive.com, maybe your browser or security software is flagging it up as dangerous and preventing it from loading. I use the Web Of Trust addon for Firefox, and it blocks ascentive.com, warning of problems with spam, fraud, spyware and phishing - *http://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/ascentive.com*

Glaswegian's second link has been changed due to our recent site updates. Try this one instead - *http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html*


----------



## jmenzelh (Mar 19, 2009)

uknowedt said:


> i am having the same problem and the link you have doesnt work. where should i go about this problem


Ditto with the problem and the non-link to the security techsupportforum.

Did you find the answer elsewhere?


----------

